# New Hobby



## Neal (Feb 4, 2012)

Before getting into tortoises, I was big into salt water aquariums. I still have 3 large tanks lying in storage I hope to dust off one day. But, for now we have a 10 gallon, fish only, set up. 

Of all the beautiful and cool salt water fish out there, my top favorite are the cheap little damsels. 3-striped being my all time favorite.

















My set up is a little lame right now, but I'm hoping to add some taller corals. I'm going for low maintenance for now, but in the future this might become a nano reef tank. All the coral in there I collected from beaches in Micronesia.


----------



## wellington (Feb 4, 2012)

Fish has been mine for years also. I have a 100 gallon marine. Started with a 30, then a 60, then my final one the 100. I also have a 700 to 1000?, gallon koi pond I dug myself. I just down sized, gave up my nano coral tank, 12 gal. And had given up my 60 a few years ago after doing cichlids. FYI, if you can, do a bigger coral tank, much easier to maintain.
I have larger fish. But one of the most beautiful tanks I have ever seen had a whole lot of yellow tail damsels and one nice yellow tang. It was amazing looking and very fun to watch.


----------



## zzzdanz (Feb 4, 2012)

Ohhhh man I've been there with the salt water tanks...$$$$. I'm affraid to even think how much I spent on those, I'ld probably start crying like a baby. I started with a 10 gal. and should have stopped there (hahahaha)..Bigger was never big enough, then having 1 tank wasn't enough...Everytime I think about doing another set up I just think about the cleaning the tank(s) part and that changes my mind real quick...I loved Lion fish,clowns, etc. but the cheap "Nemos" were the best.


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 4, 2012)

i think its cute. i have 2 betta fish. nice.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice! Big $$$ I have heard!


----------



## Zamric (Feb 4, 2012)

I tried fish for awhile.... to much money for both initial set up and maintanance!


----------



## ascott (Feb 4, 2012)

I love aquarium set ups....I use to have a 100 gallon and 200 gallon years ago...all fresh water (salt tanks were not as popular for private keepers back then  ).

I got out of them when my aunt stayed at our house and was suppose to make sure the animals and fish were fed and cared for while we were on vacation and she unplugged the air pumps so that she could plug the vacum cleaner in...well, when she was done she left and forgot to plug back in the air pumps...well, all the fish died  I was a bit discouraged and gave the two tanks to my uncle who always had a need for the space for all of his turtles 

I have a 12 year old son and was reminded that maybe right now was not the best time to have multiple water aquariums going in the house 
Decided this after my son was doing stunt moves in an old wheel chair in the house watching tv and lost control and fell backwards in the wheel chair and the handle and his head pierced the 55 gallon tank the two RESs were in and ALL of the water began to flood the house..really really fast, was able to scoop up my son and the turtles and flee the area until the water fall stopped....so yeah, reminded me of how young boys enjoy a variety of stunt moves....so now we only have replaced the 55 gallon for the turtles and that will be that (well, till the turtles need an upgrade...lol)

Your tank is lovely and that is a pretty little fish


----------



## terryo (Feb 4, 2012)

I think that's a great little tank. I would love to do something like that...small and not too much work, but it's beautiful just the same. Salt water fish are just beautiful.

Angela...I'm laughing at your story. Having raised 5 sons that could well be something that happened in my house. I have thousands of stories like that one.


----------



## ascott (Feb 4, 2012)

> 5 sons



*bowing down in awe of you* that is awesome!!!!!


----------



## chase thorn (Feb 5, 2012)

Cool! i posted a thread of the same thing almost! did this tank cycle already!?

Oh and i have spent almost $500 on just equipment! is not cheap at all!


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice Neal ..... SW tanks are a joy and with the new technology are much easier to care for then back in the day. I myself have had quite a few Tanks ....even some jumbo 250 gal setups. Probably "in my gene line" since pops is one of the sceinctists at Scripps Institute of Oceanography here in Ca. By far my favo is keeping and raising Seahorses*...they are amazing!......also just a coral and invertabre set up is awesome. Congrads on your new fun exciting and did I mention (wink) expensive hobby! 

JD~


----------

